

Are All Google Employees Stupid? - NaOH
http://brianshall.com/content/are-all-google-employees-stupid

======
ergo14
"Page has embraced the extend and extinguish strategy of Microsoft, requiring
that every Android device include every core Google product to run
effectively."

I stopped reading here...

------
voidr
Google is evil for targeting more than one business? Google is evil for doing
basically what it's competitors are doing?

Reality is not black and white, sometimes you need to do some evil to achieve
a greater good, if Google didn't back off from the net neutrality front, the
carriers would have probably refused to include Android, and we wouldn't have
open mobile OS.

To my knowledge Google still does code releases.

This post is basically unreasonable rambling.

------
calciphus
"Are all trite articles given idiotic, link-bait-y headlines?"

------
BiosElement
Does everyone who competes with Google have to resort to personal attacks and
pathetic complaints?

